# Upgrade to mesa 19.0.8 caused loss of acceleration in xorg



## RobertAllenStone (Jul 23, 2020)

I entered `portmaster x11/xorg`
The message said mesa will be upgraded, then xorg was reinstalled.
Now I get error message "MESA_LOADER unknown chip id 0x954f, can't guess .... failed to load radeon driver" when I start Firefox.
There are no error messages in the xorg log at startup.
There used to be error messages about glamor not being loaded because it couldn't find a file I moved.
I moved the file because it locked up xorg.
Instead of DRI3 with GLX, I got DRI2 XGL(?), it worked.
Now there is no acceleration, no radeon driver.
Who do I report this error to?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2020)

This looks relevant:

```
20200308
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/mesa-libs and legacy graphics drivers
  AUTHOR: zeising@FreeBSD.org

  The mesa OpenGL library (graphics/mesa-libs) has been switched to use DRI3
  by default, instead of the older DRI2 interface.  This might cause regressions
  when using the legacy graphics drivers, either through
  graphics/drm-legacy-kmod or the graphics drivers in base.

  If you experience issues when running OpenGL applications it is possible
  to force the use of DRI2 by setting the LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE environment
  variable to 1 before starting any OpenGL application.  The easiest way to
  do this is by adding it to either your shell startup files or .xinitrc.
```


----------



## nunotex (Oct 16, 2020)

SirDice said:


> This looks relevant:
> 
> ```
> 20200308
> ...


Hello,

I was about to post a new thread about DRI3 but I read this one.

My Xorg log says DRI3 disabled.

Is there a way to enabled it?

Thanks


```
[    80.460] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Pineview GM
...
[    80.595] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    80.595] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915
[    80.595] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl
[    80.596] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled
[    80.596] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    80.596] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
[    80.610] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
[    80.610] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
[    80.611] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video
[    80.611] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video
[    80.611] (II) intel(0): DRI2: Enabled
[    80.611] (II) intel(0): DRI3: Disabled
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 16, 2020)

nunotex said:


> My Xorg log says DRI3 disabled.


Please post the whole Xorg.0.log.


----------



## nunotex (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello,

Here it is:



			https://termbin.com/2pkd7


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2020)

Just use misc/pastebinit: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit`


----------



## nunotex (Oct 16, 2020)

I remember using it before, but now I'm getting this error:

"Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key"


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 16, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Just use misc/pastebinit:


There is no need to install  misc/pastebinit. You can use nc(1) (netcat) from base system to send to https://termbin.com.

*nunotex *please execute `cat Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2020)

nunotex said:


> I remember using it before, but now I'm getting this error:
> 
> "Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key"


That doesn't sound good. Looks like their API key got revoked or expired. T-Daemon has a good solution.


----------



## nunotex (Oct 16, 2020)

Just updated my post with termbin.com


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 16, 2020)

SirDice said:


> That doesn't sound good. Looks like their API key got revoked or expired.


I encountered that problem before in this thread. The netcat solution seemed to be more appropriate, no extra program to install.

*EDIT*: By the way `fetch https://termbin.com/2pkd7 -o Xorg.0.log` get's it local, on the system


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> The netcat solution seemed to be more appropriate, no extra program to install.


I'll have to remember that one, it's indeed quite useful.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 16, 2020)

According to the xorg log you are on 12.2-RC1 (note: RC2 is available). Are you using package or port? If you are using package, it is recommended to build from ports to match the driver to the system it runs on. Also which graphics card has your system? Please execute `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display | nc termbin.com 9999`


----------



## nunotex (Oct 16, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> According to the xorg log you are on 12.2-RC1 (note: RC2 is available). Are you using package or port? If you are using package, it is recommended to build from ports to match the driver to the system it runs on. Also which graphics card has your system? Please execute `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display | nc termbin.com 9999`





			https://termbin.com/p5oog
		


When I did upgrade to RC1 I rebuilt drm-kmod meta port so I can get graphics working.

I  can play wine Diablo2/LoD and games/devilutionX just fine


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 17, 2020)

Your systems Xorg is using the intel(4) driver from x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel. By default that driver has all levels of DRI enabled. The graphics card of your system, Pineview Atom N4xx/N5xx (device id a011), might not support a higher DRI than DRI2. 

You could try to suggest to the driver to use DRI3:

/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf

```
Section "Device"
      Identifier    "Intel Pineview"
      Driver        "intel"
      Option        "DRI" "3"
EndSection
```


----------



## nunotex (Oct 19, 2020)

I used that config and xorg log shows that option DRI3 was selected but it still uses DRI2.

That means that my hardware doesn't support it.

Thanks


----------

